# msc großheubach



## florianwagner (18. Januar 2009)

hallo kennt jemand leute vom msc großheubach? ich habe gesehen, dass die jetzt auch fahrradtrial anbieten, aber auf die mails die ich dorthingeschickt habe hat sich bis jetzt noch niemand gemeldet. ich würde mir halt gerne mal das gelände dort anschauen, aber anscheinend hat dort niemand bock auf fahrradfahrer, kommt mir jedenfalls so vor.

http://web.mscgrossheubach.de/pages/home.php


----------



## KermitB4 (18. Januar 2009)

Ich kenne das Gelände von denen. War damals, als ich noch Motorradtrial gefahren bin, mehrmals dort. Da waren auch Biker am trainieren. An wen hast du die Mails denn geschickt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MisterLimelight (18. Januar 2009)

wie ich da mal Rad gefahren bin kam ein "Offizieller" und wollte 20DM pro Tag und Fahrer. Das ist nun aber auch schon 9 Jahre her. 
Wenn ich da in der Gegend wohnen würde würde ich zusehen, dass ich da irgendwie günstiger trainieren könnte (Vereinsmitglied werden), denn es ist eines der besten Gelände in Deutschland.


----------



## KermitB4 (18. Januar 2009)

Das Gelände ist mit seinen mehreren Steinbrüchen absoluter Wahnsinn. Um dort Mitglied zu werden, muss man (meines Wissens) eine gewisse Stundenanzahl helfen.

Ich glaube ihr müsst euch da mal an den Manfred Schiemer wenden.


----------



## trialisgeil (18. Januar 2009)

War auch schon letztes Jahr mit dem Motorradtrialer da! Muss sagen dass das Gelände genialst is...
Ich glaub selbst ein ganzes WE ununterbrochen in dem Steinbruch führt net zur Langeweile!
Musst mal unbedingt nen Ausflug mit dem Bike dorthin wagen...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Januar 2009)

ich war mit meinem koxx beim oldtimertrial da , bin einfach dort gefahren, hat niemand was gesagt.


----------



## Smilymarco (18. Januar 2009)

Ich war letztens mal da. Geiles Gelände.

Sagt Bescheid wenn ihr da hingeht  Es kostet zwar was für Nichtvereinsmitglieder, aber des Gelände ists wert. 13  oder sowas hatten die gesagt.


----------



## KermitB4 (18. Januar 2009)

13 â¬ pro Fahrrad oder pro Rad


----------



## Smilymarco (18. Januar 2009)

Eine berechtigte Frage


----------



## trialisgeil (18. Januar 2009)

Velpke-Trial07 schrieb:


> ich war mit meinem koxx beim oldtimertrial da , bin einfach dort gefahren, hat niemand was gesagt.



Ach dann ward ihr das mit den 20ern


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Januar 2009)

jep ^^ bevorzugt bin ich am vereinshaus gefahren, weil man da schön prollen konnte  hatte immer schön publikum, hat echt spaß gemacht wenn so viele zugucken

es hat mich auch irgendeiner gefragt, ob ich im mtb forum wäre, aber kann ich mich nicht mehr so gut erinnern, nur das es hinten bei den Reifen war


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialisgeil (18. Januar 2009)

3 mal darfst raten wer...


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Januar 2009)

hmm aufjedenfall nicht du xD


----------



## Hansi1303 (19. Januar 2009)

ich fahr im sommer viellcht wieder da hin. Ist aber mit dem Moped :-( das bekomme ich nicht so wirklich hin.  Vielleicht fragst du einfach mal Elmar Heuer der ist da sehr aktiv und echt nett!

Mit dem Fahrrad würd ich da auch mal gern fahren! Also wenn ihr da fahren wollt bin ich auch dabei!!

Gruß


----------



## florianwagner (27. Januar 2009)

also ich war am sonntag mal dort beim training. die ham seit ner weile jetzt auch fahrradtrialer dort. der ansprechpartner ist manfred popp ([email protected]).
das gelände ist echt super und riesengroß, werd wohl öfter mal vorbeischauen.


----------

